# China Glaze Summer 2009 Kicks Collection



## Bec688 (Apr 15, 2009)

China Glaze Summer 2009 Kicks Collection 













B-Girlz





Breakin'





Custom Kicks





Entourage





Fly





It's Poppin'





Laced Up





Oh How Sweet It Is





Paper Chasing





Sky High Top





Sneaker Head





Style Wars

source


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow! Those are some bold colors! I would love to have the orange, blue and green



I noticed it says, "with hardeners". What does that mean? Also, where can you buy them and how much are they?


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 15, 2009)

You can get Chinaglaze from chinaglaze.com or 8ty8Beauty Supply, Beauty supplies for less also sells them, most beaut suppliers carry the line as well.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 15, 2009)

I think laced up is cute. i'm a sucker for pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 15, 2009)

I got the collection yesturday (having the career I do often comes with lots of free goodies).....I really love Fly, Laced Up and Sneaker Head!!! I have Laced up on my toes....great colour!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 15, 2009)

Pretty colors


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 15, 2009)

I love them!


----------



## fawp (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't usually get into nail polish collections but I've been wanting some colors (new obsession, perhaps?) and Transdesigns had these for $2.60 a piece so I went a little crazy. I bought Custom Kicks, Entourage, Fly, Laced Up, Oh How Street It Is, and Sky High Top. I can't wait to get them; the colors are SO pretty. I really want to try and copy the promo ad. That's what made me fall in love with the collection.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 17, 2009)

Bold colors ! I like some of them, but i do'nt think i'll get anything from this collection.


----------



## Ozee (Apr 17, 2009)

wowser i like





I need to start taking better care of my nails.


----------

